# The downside of the lovely weather...



## Kei (Mar 7, 2010)

... is that when the kids spent 1.5 hours outside playing in the sunshine this morning, they both went hypo.  F was 2.1 when they came in, and J's monitor just registered "LO".    Glucose tablets, followed by biscuits sorted it out, but I can't believe I didn't think to give them a snack before they started racing around on their bikes - or at least think about it after 45 minutes or so!!  

The upside is that they DID have a wonderful time playing in the garden, the toddler had a great time toddling around with her doll's pram and helping me pull up weeds, and I got a whole line-full of white washing dry in the sun.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 7, 2010)

Blimey, thats a nightmare! Great that you still, depsite having to treat 2 hypos, have enjoyed the sunny weather still!

I have never known a monitor record just "LO", that must have been scary.....


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Blimey, thats a nightmare! Great that you still, depsite having to treat 2 hypos, have enjoyed the sunny weather still!
> 
> I have never known a monitor record just "LO", that must have been scary.....



He had one last week when it just said "LO" too.    He seems to go hypo very fast without anyone noticing!    I think it's because we (and he) don't recognise his very early hypo symptoms yet.  With F we are on the alert as soon as she starts going, but it's not obvious with J until he's seriously low.  He has only been diagnosed for 3 weeks, so it's early days.  I'm sure we'll soon be as sensitive to his early hypo signs as we are to F's.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 7, 2010)

My sisters has said this before. I'm not sure at what point it does start saying LO though, might depend on the meter.


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2010)

Given that we've had 1.2 on these meters before, I'm guessing it's below 1.

Edited to add - the manual says ...

_Your meter has determined
that your blood glucose
result is lower than 20 mg/dL
(1.1 mmol/L)_

We use the Optium Xceed.


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hya Kei 

Yes the warm weather has arrived. It was lovely to wake up to sunshine this morning, it makes things seem that little bit better haha. Sorry to hear j had a realy LO. Glad everything was ok. My j was in his friends house earlier but he didn't tell me and i thought he had gone off I was panicing as it was snack time. Found him in the end and gave him his snack............. kids haha


----------



## gewatts (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes it's really hard to judge how much of an extra snack to give when they play in the garden. We have a big trampoline - sometimes she bounces, other times she'll sit and chat to her sister. Never know quite how much exercise she'll be doing.


----------

